# Suche Programmierer im Bereich Schnittstellen



## xinix (29 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich benötige eine kurzfristige Umsetzung in Form von Programmierung eines Funktionsblocks für Serielle Schnittstellenkommunikation in FUP oder KOP. 

Mein ziel ist es, ein Gerät über den seriellen Schnittstellenbaustein eines Wagoknotens zu Steuern. Eine sehr detaillierte Schnittstellenbeschreibung liegt vor.

Bei Interesse bitte um Kontaktaufnahme.

Gruss
Ralf Rusche


----------



## xinix (30 Januar 2010)

nun bin ich überrascht das keiner antwortet ?!?

Vielleicht hätte ich bemerkten müssen das das ganze natürlich gegen entgelt durchzuführen ist. 

Vielleicht hätte ich aber auch meine Kontaktdaten vollständiger angeben sollen:

Zarutec Sicherheitssysteme 
Ralf Rusche

Mail: info@zarutec.de
Mob: 0172/4000372

Vielleicht hätte ich auch angeben sollen warum ich hier anfrage....:

Ich bin Errichter für Sicherheitssysteme und KNX Installationen. Gelegentlich errichte und programmiere ich auch Anlagen mit einem WAGO SPS-Controller. Die dafür benötigten Programmierkenntnisse sind ausreichend. Nun benötige ich aber für eine RS232 Kopplung eine etwas aufwendigere Schnittstelle. Und mein guter alter Meister lehrte mir ...: Schuster bleib bei denen Leisten! Darum suche ich nun einen bezahlbaren Programmierer der das verwirklichen kann.

Ein kleiner Fehler ist mir aufgefallen....

Ich wünsche die durchführung nicht in FUP oder KOP sondern in FUP oder CFC ( vorzugsweise in CFC... )

Gruß Ralf

Bitte um Reaktion.


----------



## bimbo (30 Januar 2010)

Ein bisschen Zeit (es ist Wochenende) solltest noch investieren, schließlich schaut nicht jeder aller vier Stunden ins Forum!


----------



## Controllfreak (31 Januar 2010)

Welche Steuerung setzt du ein? 750-841? Und welches gerät möchtest du ankoppeln? Evtl. muss das rad nicht neu erfunden werden


----------



## xinix (31 Januar 2010)

Hallo Controllfreak,

für dieses Projekt werde ich bedingt durch die KNX Anbindung den 750-849 einsetzten, wobei es auch vorkommen wird dass ich für diese Ankopplung auch mal den 750-841 einsetzen werde. Als Serielle Schnittstelle verwende ich die 750-650/003-000.

Über das anzukoppelde Gerät möchte ich mich hier im Detail noch nicht äußern. Es handelt sich aber um eine Einbruchmeldezentrale. Für die Nutzerdaten und Telegramme wurde das Übertragungsprotokoll für Gefahrenmeldungen , VDS2465 zugrunde gelegt mit Herstellersprzifisch erweitert.  

Zur Physikalischen Schnittstelle:

Verbindungsart: Punkt zu Punkt mit 9600 Boud, start - Stop - Übertragung (asynchron), 1 Startbit, 8 Datenbits, no Parrity, 1 Stopbit

Telegrammformat: 

Es gibt nur Telegramme mit variabler Länge. Es werden keine Telegramme mit fester länge verwendet.

Start 0x68
"L-Feld" (Längenfeld
"L-Feld" (widerhotes Längenfeld)
Start 0x68
"C-Feld" (Steuerfeld)
"A-Feld" (Adressfeld fest mit 0x02)
"Nutzerdaten"
"Prüfsumme" (arithmetische Summe über alle Anwendungen C-Feld, A-Feld und Nutzerdaten.
Ende 0x16

tpoll = 3 sec

Es handelt sich um eine Bidirketionale Kommonikation... Zum einen sendet mir das Gerät alle drei Sekunden seinen Status. Wenn ich etwas an das Gerät senden möchte kann ich das nur in einem bestimmten Zeitfenster tun. 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Controllfreak (31 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich könnte mir vorstellen, das jemand das Protokoll schon für TwinCat / CoDeSys implementiert hat. Ansonsten ist die Projektierung im Trockenen ohne Station schwierig. 
Vom Frame her ist es IMHO FT 1.2.
Gibt es evtl. Gateways auf EIB oder Modbus?
Leider kann ich Dir dabei nicht helfen, da ich privat und im job genug um die ohren habe.


----------



## xinix (4 Februar 2010)

So, die Sache hat sich erledigt....

Vielen Dank für Eure Anmerkungen...

Gruß


----------



## RobiHerb (4 Februar 2010)

*Protokoll*



xinix schrieb:


> Hallo Controllfreak,
> 
> für dieses Projekt werde ich bedingt durch die KNX Anbindung den 750-849 einsetzten, wobei es auch vorkommen wird dass ich für diese Ankopplung auch mal den 750-841 einsetzen werde. Als Serielle Schnittstelle verwende ich die 750-650/003-000.
> 
> ...



Schade, dass es schon gelöst ist, das hätte ich aus der Schublade gezogen. So wie beschrieben ist es das Profibus Protokoll.

Hier aus meiner Bibliothek die Telegramm Header und CHK-Ende Implementierung in C#:

        private void PrepareTelegrammRahmen(int iTeleLen)
        {
            m_SendeBuffer.ResetBuffer(true);
            m_SendeBuffer.iWritPosition = iTeleLen;
            m_SendeBuffer.dataBuffer[0] = STX;
            m_SendeBuffer.dataBuffer[2] = m_SendeBuffer.dataBuffer[1] = (byte)(iTeleLen - 6);
            m_SendeBuffer.dataBuffer[3] = STX;
        }

        private void FinishTelegrammRahmen()
        {
            int iIndex = 4;
            int iStop = m_SendeBuffer.iWritPosition - 2;
            byte chk = 0;
            while (iIndex < iStop)
                chk += m_SendeBuffer.dataBuffer[iIndex++];

            m_SendeBuffer.dataBuffer[iIndex++] = chk;
            m_SendeBuffer.dataBuffer[iIndex] = ETX;
        }


----------



## Oberchefe (5 Februar 2010)

Je nach Anzahl der Nutzerdaten kann die Kommunikation über den K-Bus schon etwas knapp werden, da gehen immer nur 3 Byte drüber.
Warum ST von vorneherein ausgeschlossen wird ist mir ein Rätsel, eignet sich doch viel besser für sowas als FUP.


----------

